# starbursts?



## Patricia (Jan 10, 2010)

Just on the off chance...One of the reasons we don't 'do' the jelly babies thing is because it's hard to keep them clean, store them properly, and E only likes two flavours of them!

However, I was poking around the sweets (as you do) and noticed that Starbursts have considerably more carb per 100g than jelly babies do...And they are wrapped!

Has anyone ever tried Starbursts for a hypo? I know that jelly babies work probably because the sugar is going in via the quick dissolving jelly etc...

Do you think Starbursts would work though, like, at all?

We are completely dependent at the moment on apple juice...

Thanks!

xxoo


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 10, 2010)

I would think they would work ok but the problem with sweets is that they take longer to work as they take longer to eat !   Lots of friends of mine gave their kids jelly babies or haribo but had to stop especially when started pumping due to the length of time it was taking.

What is the problem with coke or lucozade or sprite even ?  Sorry forgot?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 10, 2010)

I haven't tried them, but as Adrienne says, I think I would find them too difficult to eat quickly. When I am hypo, I wat something that can be very quickly chewed otherwise panic sets in! (I found that out when I had some old dextrose tablets that had gone very hard and difficult to eat, all the time feeling that my BG was plummeting!)


----------



## Copepod (Jan 10, 2010)

Worth a try -  only E and you can know if they work for you.
Yes, Starburst sweets are wrapped, but in folded waxed paper, not twisted plastic. I have carried a few in my trouser pocket in the past, but they always get soft, sticky and difficult to peel open, particularly if hypoglycaemic. Guess if you keep them in a bag or jacket problem, it's less on an issue, but I get separated from my trousers far more rarely than from other items...
If E likes 2 flavours of jelly babies, why not keep just those flavours handy, either in the original bag or in small zip lock bags (they are sold by jewellery making suppliers, but I got a load free that were being thrown out at work) - very convenient to palce the appropriate number of sweets for, say, 10g CHO, in each bag. Will E eat any other jelly sweets? Haribo are the best known brand, but most supermarkets sell their own brands. I've used Co-Op cola bottles, for example, which are small enough to swallow without even chewing, which seems an advantage over larger jelly babies that you have to chew to lessen chance of choking. Starburst would need chewing before swallowing.


----------



## MCH (Jan 10, 2010)

Copepod said:


> If E likes 2 flavours of jelly babies, why not keep just those flavours handy, either in the original bag or in small zip lock bags (they are sold by jewellery making suppliers, but I got a load free that were being thrown out at work) - very convenient to palce the appropriate number of sweets for, say, 10g CHO, in each bag.




I use bank coin bags -new ones - (if you ask nicely at your bank they will probably give you some) as they are a perfect size for a few sweets and fairly easy too get in to in a hurry.


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 10, 2010)

glucotabs are the only way, if I had jelly babies of starbursts etc chance I would just eat them! These have hard case to hold 10 and can buy pot of 50.
I'm nearly out and was hoping medical shop .co.uk will be doing an offer soon, but no doubt they will wait for me to order some first


----------



## Copepod (Jan 10, 2010)

MCH - fold over top bank coin bags are fine, as long as you (and your bags of sweets) don't end up getting totally soaked from rain, kayak paddle splashes, wading through river etc.... Admittedly, not an everyday issue, but it's not too usual for me to cycle home without waterproof trousers, for example. So, for me, zip lock bags are better, but if coin bags work for you, then great.

However, this is getting a bit away from Patricia's question about using Starbursts for hypoglycaemia... I find sticky Starburst sweets tricky to unwrap at the best of times, let alone when hypoglycaemic, but can always open zip lock bags.


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jan 10, 2010)

i think i would be worried incase i choked on the starburst cause when im hypo im not concentrating properly and might end up swallowing when its still needin to be chewed


----------



## bex123 (Jan 10, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> glucotabs are the only way, if I had jelly babies of starbursts etc chance I would just eat them! These have hard case to hold 10 and can buy pot of 50.
> I'm nearly out and was hoping medical shop .co.uk will be doing an offer soon, but no doubt they will wait for me to order some first



amazon are doing the big tubs of 50 for ?2.95


----------



## Patricia (Jan 10, 2010)

These answers are *incredibly* helpful -- this forum is just ace.

Hadn't *occurred* to me that the unwrapping would feel panicky -- of course it would. With shakiness and things. Sheesh (strikes head)! And the chewing. Again, this makes sense. It would take longer and feel endless I imagine.

(Prob with coke sprite luco etc Adrienne is abhorrence of anything fizzy. Until diagnosis of course, this refusal of it was always a GOOD thing. Sigh. Neither of my children can deal with it.)

I didn't realise that haribo could be used too...I take your point Adrienne about speed, but I'm thinking in times when convenience is utmost...At the moment, he cannot abide glucose tabs. He carries them for dire emergency, but hasn't had them in months and months... What haribo particularly good? It would be good for him not always to have to have a hulking huge apple juice carton in his blazer for concerts and in his coat pocket in town...Or more than one in my bag (which there always is at the moment!) come to think of it...!

I like the idea of small ziplock. Again, hadn't thought of this clearly enough. They have got to be STRONG: teenage boys are just rough with all belongings (except ipods and pumps I think!), and the bags need to hold up with running around, things in and out of pockets, etc... BUT a great idea. (Then my daughter, who loves ALL jelly babies, could have the other flavours!)


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 10, 2010)

bex123 said:


> amazon are doing the big tubs of 50 for ?2.95



I think that's medical shop standard price, but they have been known to do deals if you buy 4 or 6 pots!

I checked my emails if they do a deal they may send it out by email around the 25th Jan, if they do things regularly it seems to be every other month around 25th or so, but doesn't look too regular! Here's hoping.


----------



## Copepod (Jan 10, 2010)

Patricia - I'm sure the ziplock bags would stand up to whatever else J keeps in his pocket - my pockets are full with keys, wallet etc at minimum, plus often carrying heavy and / or rough items such as logs, canoes, large plastic boxes of outdoor kit etc. The white strips rub off the outside of the bags eventually, but I've never punctured a bag - and the jelly sweets have even survived a full wash cycle! Sounds like a great plan to give the other flavours to his sister.
I don't reckon Haribo are any better or worse than any other products - just that they're the best known brand, so I mentioned them to indicate what I meant. Personally, I tend to buy 3 packs of 100g for ?1 at any one of several supermarkets. Definitely much easier to carry than a carton of juice, although I keep a couple of those for the few times that I'm driving.
Anyway, hope you, J and sister find something to suit you all.


----------



## Pigeon (Jan 10, 2010)

Foam bananas are quick to eat and not too sticky... I don't like jelly babies either!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 10, 2010)

Pigeon said:


> Foam bananas are quick to eat and not too sticky... I don't like jelly babies either!



Yum! Foam bananas!


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 10, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> glucotabs are the only way, if I had jelly babies of starbursts etc chance I would just eat them! These have hard case to hold 10 and can buy pot of 50.
> I'm nearly out and was hoping medical shop .co.uk will be doing an offer soon, but no doubt they will wait for me to order some first



Hiya Rossi

You can get glucotabs on prescription.  You get the refill 50 pots.   If the GP can't find the pip code most GP's have to hand write the scripts.  Tell them it is in the C and D book - Chemists and Dispensers book.   Don't let them tell you no.   Infact your chemist can give you the pip code out of the C & D book if you ask them.


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 10, 2010)

Hiya Patricia

I guess any haribo but again like all sweets they take too long.

I really really really think that E is going to have to get used to the bubbles.  He's only young and his palate will change and can change and get used to things.    Sell it in the way that it may one day save his life - which is may.   If he gets badly hypo and no-one is there with a glucagon kit for example, he won't be able to eat those sweets, he will need liquid fast and coke and lucozade will be the way to go, even quicker than any juice he can drink.

I know he is a teenager but bribery is still a good thing, it just might cost you more than if he was a child.    Start with sips and gulps now whole cans and of course this is the sugar free stuff.

Sorry if you think I'm being pushy, it is only my opinion and of course you can completely ignore me !


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jan 10, 2010)

Adrienne said:


> Hiya Rossi
> 
> You can get glucotabs on prescription.  You get the refill 50 pots.   If the GP can't find the pip code most GP's have to hand write the scripts.  Tell them it is in the C and D book - Chemists and Dispensers book.   Don't let them tell you no.   Infact your chemist can give you the pip code out of the C & D book if you ask them.



so you can get them for free on prescription??? or would u still need to pay


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 10, 2010)

litto-miss-loz said:


> so you can get them for free on prescription??? or would u still need to pay



No.   Don't people with diabetes get medication free?    Is it only medication to do with diabetes?   If so then it is to do with diabetes.

Don't let them farm you off with the dextrose tablets like my chemist did once, saying they are the same, they aren't, they have different carbs for a start.


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 10, 2010)

Adrienne said:


> Hiya Rossi
> 
> You can get glucotabs on prescription.  You get the refill 50 pots.   If the GP can't find the pip code most GP's have to hand write the scripts.  Tell them it is in the C and D book - Chemists and Dispensers book.   Don't let them tell you no.   Infact your chemist can give you the pip code out of the C & D book if you ask them.



Really! Wow thanks Adrienne, me bro's a certified drug dealer, so could get the code easy, he recently told me the info about the demi pens  

I'm really surprised glucotabs are available on scripts, what are the rules on it is it more for children? do any other adults get them on scripts?? 

Well thanks anyway


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 10, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> Really! Wow thanks Adrienne, me bro's a certified drug dealer, so could get the code easy, he recently told me the info about the demi pens
> 
> I'm really surprised glucotabs are available on scripts, what are the rules on it is it more for children? do any other adults get them on scripts??
> 
> Well thanks anyway



It would be total discrimination if only kids got them so I would hope adults get them as well.   Lots of the kids mums had a fight getting them, I did but I pushed and pushed.   I know they are only a couple of quid for a refill box but I had to explain that they were just for hypos, sometimes they were needed as a boost and 4 or 5 at a time ie PE etc.


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 10, 2010)

Adrienne said:


> It would be total discrimination if only kids got them so I would hope adults get them as well.   Lots of the kids mums had a fight getting them, I did but I pushed and pushed.   I know they are only a couple of quid for a refill box but I had to explain that they were just for hypos, sometimes they were needed as a boost and 4 or 5 at a time ie PE etc.



I'm up for a fight!!If the charm doesn't work

Last time I bought 4 pots I think they lasted 6 months or more.

I'll let you know how I get on!


----------



## katie (Jan 10, 2010)

Adrienne said:


> No.   Don't people with diabetes get medication free?    Is it only medication to do with diabetes?   If so then it is to do with diabetes.



We get everything free  The one and only perk of having Diabetes


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 10, 2010)

katie said:


> We get everything free  The one and only perk of having Diabetes



Do you get them gratis on your script Katie?? Glucotabs I mean


----------



## katie (Jan 10, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> Do you get them gratis on your script Katie?? Glucotabs I mean



oh, no!

I would feel funny about asking for them.


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jan 10, 2010)

i am going to ask if i can get them on my prescription then

fanks peeps


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 10, 2010)

katie said:


> oh, no!
> 
> I would feel funny about asking for them.



Worth a punt surely?? What else can we get?? I'm going with a shopping list, pnemonia jab, demi pen, gluco tabs...



litto-miss-loz said:


> i am going to ask if i can get them on my prescription then
> fanks peeps



Good luck I'm going for it too!


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jan 10, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> Worth a punt surely?? What else can we get?? I'm going with a shopping list, pnemonia jab, demi pen, gluco tabs...
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck I'm going for it too!



haha my prescription is like a shoppin list, its sooo longgggggggggggg

may aswell add to the collection


----------



## katie (Jan 10, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> Worth a punt surely?? What else can we get?? I'm going with a shopping list, pnemonia jab, demi pen, gluco tabs...
> 
> Good luck I'm going for it too!



yeah def worth it, im just silly!

Next time I got to my GP i will be asking for quite alot of stuff. im going to ask for an hba1c too haha, hope they give me one!


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 10, 2010)

katie said:


> yeah def worth it, im just silly!
> 
> Next time I got to my GP i will be asking for quite alot of stuff. im going to ask for an hba1c too haha, hope they give me one!



I doubt you are!

yes I do too, be good if you didn't need to ask!!





(PS You had that drink yet?)


----------



## katie (Jan 10, 2010)

Yes, would be nice wouldnt it!

not yet, what shall i have? baileys, whiskey, brandy, vodka, beer? decisions


----------



## Gemma444 (Jan 10, 2010)

I love this website..... didn't know you could get glucotabs on prescription. Got to put J's script in tomorrow so i'm going to ask.

thanks


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jan 10, 2010)

katie said:


> Yes, would be nice wouldnt it!
> 
> not yet, what shall i have? baileys, whiskey, brandy, vodka, beer? decisions



vodka all the way


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 10, 2010)

katie said:


> Yes, would be nice wouldnt it!
> 
> not yet, what shall i have? baileys, whiskey, brandy, vodka, beer? decisions



the one nearest you, surely? no more larger in this house, on the white wine! But am now tempted to open the christmas Baileys!

Dam gone off topic again

What flavour is you favourite starburst?

I have eaten such sweets with wrappers on to save time.

Phew back on track!


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jan 10, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> the one nearest you, surely? no more larger in this house, on the white wine! But am now tempted to open the christmas Baileys!
> 
> Dam gone off topic again
> 
> ...



I do like a nice glass of white wine 

gotta be the one and only orange flavour yum!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 10, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> the one nearest you, surely? no more larger in this house, on the white wine! But am now tempted to open the christmas Baileys!
> 
> Dam gone off topic again
> 
> ...



Are Starburst what used to be called Opal Fruits? I like the strawberry and lemon ones. Why can't I get Jelly babies on prescription? I suppose chemists don't stock them in their medicine cabinets...


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 10, 2010)

litto-miss-loz said:


> I do like a nice glass of white wine
> 
> gotta be the one and only orange flavour yum!



With or without paper wrapper



Northerner said:


> Are Starburst what used to be called Opal Fruits? I like the strawberry and lemon ones. Why can't I get Jelly babies on prescription? I suppose chemists don't stock them in their medicine cabinets...



No idea, I think so, maybe start a petition, you never know what the power of people can achieve!!


----------



## katie (Jan 10, 2010)

that's the ones northe!

Ok rossi, im having a carling, craving a nice cold beer


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi 

Yes they were what we know as Opal fruits.  Bit like a snickers was a marathon.


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jan 10, 2010)

without the wrapper off course


----------



## Northerner (Jan 10, 2010)

Adrienne said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes they were what we know as Opal fruits.  Bit like a snickers was a marathon.



And Minstrels were Treets! The chocolate that melts in your mouth, not in your hand!


----------



## MartinX123 (Jan 11, 2010)

You can get mini bags of mini jelly babies. I have only seen them in multipacks in supermarkets. They are like the mini haribo bags you can get. I tuck a packet in my shorts pocket when I am off rock climbing


----------



## Patricia (Jan 11, 2010)

Ooh, like the idea of mini bags of mini jelly babies, just for cool appeal...

Adrienne, it's not pushy to think through this! Never thought of trying the sugar free route as a way of getting him used to it. Couldn't figure out a way to do it without getting sugar in there! Okay, shall try. As you say, gulp at a time may do it. 

I agree that sweets are going to take too long generally...but one thing we are interested in is avoiding TOO much carb for a hypo, which a juice carton is...20g. So if we could introduce some sweets when hypo not too bad, or when he's borderline and needs a little boost, it may help avoid what sometimes happens -- too much juice. It could be that three sweets will be 'juicy' enough (he craves it), but not over-carb...

Foam bananas. Never thought of that.

Bring it all on. This is great. We don't really do sweets in our house, so this is a proper education! Love it.

xxoo


----------



## sofaraway (Jan 11, 2010)

You can buy those mini bags of harbio starmix, not sure the amount of carbs in there but I reckon 10-15g.

I feel cheeky asking for glucotabs on prescription, so haven't done it yet.


----------



## rachelha (Jan 11, 2010)

sofaraway said:


> You can buy those mini bags of harbio starmix, not sure the amount of carbs in there but I reckon 10-15g.
> 
> I feel cheeky asking for glucotabs on prescription, so haven't done it yet.



Can you really get glucotabs on prescription? I need to order another lot and was about to order 6 tubs in one go to get the free postage.


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 12, 2010)

rachelha said:


> Can you really get glucotabs on prescription? I need to order another lot and was about to order 6 tubs in one go to get the free postage.



Yes you can absolutely.   Most people on our children with diabetes list now get the big refill pots on script, it is medication after all 

Your GP may well query it as he may not be able to find a pip code for it.  What some GP's do, ours including, is handwrite the script.   If you tell the GP it is in the C and D book (Chemists and Dispensers book) which means on script.

Rossi - can you find out the pip code from your brother or cousin or whomever you say please.  Might help everyone out.

Thanks


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 12, 2010)

Patricia said:


> Ooh, like the idea of mini bags of mini jelly babies, just for cool appeal...
> 
> Adrienne, it's not pushy to think through this! Never thought of trying the sugar free route as a way of getting him used to it. Couldn't figure out a way to do it without getting sugar in there! Okay, shall try. As you say, gulp at a time may do it.
> 
> ...




Patricia

I was the mother everyone starred at when in MacDonalds I was actively encouraging my 2 year old to drink diet coke, bad for your teeth etc etc.  Their kids had the milkshakes (ummmm also bad for teeth me thinks !).   I knew that diet drinks were the way to go.   I had to start with bits at a time as the bubbles went up her nose 

Over carbing a hypo is a nightmare.    If Jessica is only just hypo she has roughly half a can of the small party sized cans of coke, if more hypo she has the lot !

Good luck and it is soooooo worth going down the fizzy drink route.  Take my word for it.   Let us know how you get on.


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 12, 2010)

Adrienne said:


> Rossi - can you find out the pip code from your brother or cousin or whomever you say please.  Might help everyone out.
> 
> Thanks



He says the code is as follows but it means nothing to me, does it make sense to you Adrienne?

Orange Flavour - 324-1841
Raspberry Flavour - 324-1833

Whisky single malt flavour - ??? ???? I WISH!!


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 12, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> He says the code is as follows but it means nothing to me, does it make sense to you Adrienne?
> 
> Orange Flavour - 324-1841
> Raspberry Flavour - 324-1833
> ...



Yup, that be the pip codes.  Thanks Rossi, will tell my own GP that next time he moans about hand writing them.


----------



## rachelha (Jan 12, 2010)

Rossi/Adrienne thanks a lot, you have just saved me a fortune.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 12, 2010)

Adrienne said:


> ...Good luck and it is soooooo worth going down the fizzy drink route.  Take my word for it.   Let us know how you get on.



I haven't liked fizzy drinks throughout my adulthood. Well, maybe the odd beer, but prefer them not to be fizzy. I used to like American Cream Soda and Dandelion and Burdock off the pop lorry when I was a kid, but somehow lost my enthusiasm. I've tried diet coke as a summer drink, but can't get on with it. I think I've got a bit too old now for your training techniques Adrienne!


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 12, 2010)

I find fizzy drinks good for a hangover!! 

Prefer dr.pepper (what's the worse that could happen?) or fanta.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 12, 2010)

Confess I'm very American when it comes to fizzy drinks -- we never have them in, but I'd have them a lot more if we did! Love Dr Peppe, root beer...and diet coke first thing in the morning. Okay, shoot me.

Just got little packs of haribo today. E worried he won't be able to have them at school. But he can have any d*** thing he wants! They are about 12-15g per bag. Better than juice for the mild ones maybe?

So many of E's hypos happen on the move...He would never manage carrying half a juice carton around, eek! At home he manages to have the half or 2/3, but out it's impossible...He also sometimes forgets, because being low makes him very thirsty...

I'm going to get diet coke and diet sprite though: you WILL drink this, buster!


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jan 12, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> I find fizzy drinks good for a hangover!!
> 
> Prefer dr.pepper (what's the worse that could happen?) or fanta.



ewww dr pepper is pure minging mate 

irn bru all thee way and coca cola off course


----------



## Caroline (Jan 13, 2010)

I carry glucotabs just in case. I'm another one that if I carry jelly babies or starbursts or anything nice, I'll eat them and have to buy more.

I think we all need to do whatever works best for us, and if starburst or jellybabies work and you can resist eating them before you need to, brilliant. If you are carrying them for someone else they are easier to resist.


----------



## sofaraway (Jan 13, 2010)

Patricia said:


> because being low makes him very thirsty...



I get this too, not many people seem to have heard of it as a low symptom though.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 13, 2010)

Hmm. Well you are not alone!

Sent him off to school today with some haribo actually in his lunchbox. Have asked him to bolus some with his lunch if he wants and have some of the packet -- to see if he likes, and see if he thinks he can get on with them.


----------



## sofaraway (Jan 13, 2010)

Has he tried glucojuice? 15g carb exactly in around 60-70mls I think, so a small bottle, definatly smaller than a juice carton, and they aren't fizzy. I tried both flavours and they tasted ok.


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jan 13, 2010)

i went into the docs today and asked if i could get the glucotabs on prescription and she said she will see what she can do


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 13, 2010)

litto-miss-loz said:


> i went into the docs today and asked if i could get the glucotabs on prescription and she said she will see what she can do



Excellent.  And quite right.


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 13, 2010)

litto-miss-loz said:


> ewww dr pepper is pure minging mate
> 
> irn bru all thee way and coca cola off course



Iron bru is a close second 



litto-miss-loz said:


> i went into the docs today and asked if i could get the glucotabs on prescription and she said she will see what she can do



As adrienne says excellent!!


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jan 13, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> Iron bru is a close second
> 
> As adrienne says excellent!!



indeedy do


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jan 13, 2010)

sofaraway said:


> I get this too, not many people seem to have heard of it as a low symptom though.



i get it too  was dying for a drink earlier after during my epic low


----------



## Patricia (Jan 14, 2010)

Sofaraway: E looks rather askance at glucojuice, hasn't tried it. I kept one for ages hoping against hope...But yes you've reminded me -- I think I'll try again.

Epic low. Nightmare for you Salmonpuff.


----------



## tracey w (Jan 14, 2010)

Patricia said:


> These answers are *incredibly* helpful -- this forum is just ace.
> 
> Hadn't *occurred* to me that the unwrapping would feel panicky -- of course it would. With shakiness and things. Sheesh (strikes head)! And the chewing. Again, this makes sense. It would take longer and feel endless I imagine.
> 
> ...



Patricia, what I do when working is.......keep 5 jelly babies (you can pick which colour), in a plastic sandwich bag and tie a little knot in the end. I keep this in my pocket so it is always with me, as not allowedd my handbag on the shop floor.

If hypo its easy to just rip the bag open. Use the cheap bags as the more expensive are thicker plastic. About 50p from supermarkets. I find they start to go a liitle hard after a couple of weeks (the jb that is). Hope this helps.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 14, 2010)

tracey w said:


> Patricia, what I do when working is.......keep 5 jelly babies (you can pick which colour), in a plastic sandwich bag and tie a little knot in the end. I keep this in my pocket so it is always with me, as not allowedd my handbag on the shop floor.
> 
> If hypo its easy to just rip the bag open. Use the cheap bags as the more expensive are thicker plastic. About 50p from supermarkets. I find they start to go a liitle hard after a couple of weeks (the jb that is). Hope this helps.



Inventive and effective idea Tracey -- brilliant. I can imagine that this ripping into thing would work very well with E...One thing about ziplock is that for boys...sometimes fine motor control is extremely frustrating! The last thing we want for him when dealing with hypo.

Thank you.


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 14, 2010)

I've just done a repeat online!! (21st century and all) and left them a message asking for pots of glucotabs and gave them the numbers from the book. Let's see what happens!!


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jan 14, 2010)

tracey w said:


> Patricia, what I do when working is.......keep 5 jelly babies (you can pick which colour), in a plastic sandwich bag and tie a little knot in the end. I keep this in my pocket so it is always with me, as not allowedd my handbag on the shop floor.
> 
> If hypo its easy to just rip the bag open. Use the cheap bags as the more expensive are thicker plastic. About 50p from supermarkets. I find they start to go a liitle hard after a couple of weeks (the jb that is). Hope this helps.



i keep some jelly babies in my iceland jacket that i wear and if im needin a wee boost then i just munch on them


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jan 14, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> I've just done a repeat online!! (21st century and all) and left them a message asking for pots of glucotabs and gave them the numbers from the book. Let's see what happens!!



do u mean you put in your repeat prescription to your doc online ?


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 14, 2010)

litto-miss-loz said:


> do u mean you put in your repeat prescription to your doc online ?



YEAH


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jan 14, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> YEAH



how do you do that??

or is it a secret??


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 14, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> I've just done a repeat online!! (21st century and all) and left them a message asking for pots of glucotabs and gave them the numbers from the book. Let's see what happens!!



Cool.   We can book appointments online but not scripts yet, it would be so much easier. 

I hope you get the glucotabs and one point to you for putting the codes as well, doc can't tell you that he can't give them to you now !


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 14, 2010)

litto-miss-loz said:


> how do you do that??
> 
> or is it a secret??



Shhh!! don't tell

But seriously it's down to the GP surgery, my new one do it all online, nothing I asked for it's part of how they work, I think some others on this forum do it too, but obviously not too many. I guess you could ask next time you're in, you might find out that they're thinking about it, which would be good, but it may be quite a big overhaul to how they work in terms of running the office, organising appointments and all that. As you can book some appointments too, and see your upcoming appointments. It's seems good and is called "Emis Access".


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 14, 2010)

Adrienne said:


> Cool.   We can book appointments online but not scripts yet, it would be so much easier.
> 
> I hope you get the glucotabs and one point to you for putting the codes as well, doc can't tell you that he can't give them to you now !



Well thank you for asking for them I had no idea!!

Cheers, I'll keep you posted.

Rossi


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jan 14, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> Shhh!! don't tell
> 
> But seriously it's down to the GP surgery, my new one do it all online, nothing I asked for it's part of how they work, I think some others on this forum do it too, but obviously not too many. I guess you could ask next time you're in, you might find out that they're thinking about it, which would be good, but it may be quite a big overhaul to how they work in terms of running the office, organising appointments and all that. As you can book some appointments too, and see your upcoming appointments. It's seems good and is called "Emis Access".



Dont worry my lips are sealed 

i dont think my doctors do that, your place sounds super cool, i suppose i could enquire about it but until then i will continue to go myself and place it in thee wee box in the surgery


----------



## Kei (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm glad I read this thread now.  I didn't know you could get the Glucotabs on prescription!  What a pity we did F's repeat prescription appointment this week.  Next time we go, I'll be asking.

To the original poster, F hates fizzy drinks too.  She uses orange juice or Glucotabs.  She's just discovered the raspberry Glucotabs and loves them!


----------



## MCH (Jan 19, 2010)

Kei said:


> I'm glad I read this thread now.  I didn't know you could get the Glucotabs on prescription!  What a pity we did F's repeat prescription appointment this week.  Next time we go, I'll be asking.
> 
> To the original poster, F hates fizzy drinks too.  She uses orange juice or Glucotabs.  She's just discovered the raspberry Glucotabs and loves them!




My GP is quite good if I just scribble a wee note at the bottom of a repeat prescrition sheet when I hand it in at reception.

Might be worth a try.


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jan 19, 2010)

I went into my doctors and asked if i would be able to get glucotabs on prescription but he needs a code or the brand name or something because he cant find anything on the system or in his books... he could only find glucogel...

anyone help??

 ta mucho chums


----------



## Northerner (Jan 19, 2010)

litto-miss-loz said:


> I went into my doctors and asked if i would be able to get glucotabs on prescription but he needs a code or the brand name or something because he cant find anything on the system or in his books... he could only find glucogel...
> 
> anyone help??
> 
> ta mucho chums



Rossi's brother gave the codes a bit earlier:

Orange Flavour - 324-1841
Raspberry Flavour - 324-1833


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jan 19, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Rossi's brother gave the codes a bit earlier:
> 
> Orange Flavour - 324-1841
> Raspberry Flavour - 324-1833



aww rite klkl. i thought that but i couldnt find it lol


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 19, 2010)

Damn, you got there before me, had just cut and paste.........


----------



## Jimbo (Feb 21, 2010)

katie said:


> We get everything free  The one and only perk of having Diabetes



Is this true? 
I have to take various meds for my angina which they say was probably caused by undiagnosed diabetes. Statins, Beta blockers, Aspirin. (Does best Shylock impersonation) 
Or does it only count for strictly diabetic medications like insulin and various tablet types?


----------



## Steff (Feb 21, 2010)

I aint to sure tbh but i know i get my meds free, there all to do with diabetes though, do you have a medical exemption card?


----------



## Donald (Feb 21, 2010)

if you take tablets for your diabetes or any diabetic meds get a medical exemption card then all prescriptions are free but not if you are just diet & exercise .


----------



## Jimbo (Feb 21, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> I aint to sure tbh but i know i get my meds free, there all to do with diabetes though, do you have a medical exemption card?



No I don't, I pay for all my meds on an annual prescription card. Beggar!


----------



## Steff (Feb 21, 2010)

Jimbo said:


> No I don't, I pay for all my meds on an annual prescription card. Beggar!



yes donald is right , i dont remember are you diet and exercise only or do you take pills?


----------



## Jimbo (Feb 21, 2010)

Donald said:


> if you take tablets for your diabetes or any diabetic meds get a medical exemption card then all prescriptions are free but not if you are just diet & exercise .



Cheers Donald!
Typically, I am on diet and exercise.
I always get the kick in the chuckies, never any of the benefits


----------



## Donald (Feb 21, 2010)

Jimbo said:


> Cheers Donald!
> Typically, I am on diet and exercise.
> I always get the kick in the chuckies, never any of the benefits



yea it's the pits as it is expensive otherwise.


----------



## Steff (Feb 21, 2010)

Donald said:


> yea it's the pits as it is expensive otherwise.



?7.20 i do believe for each item at the minute.


----------



## Jimbo (Feb 21, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> ?7.20 i do believe for each item at the minute.



If you can afford the annual card it works out cheaper as its a one off payment and thats it. Thank the Lord, as I am on 7 different meds and that would be.... mmm more fingers and toes than I have!  (Ok... ?50.04 at each replenishment of the prescription... gulp!)


----------



## karinagal (Feb 22, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> ?7.20 i do believe for each item at the minute.


We're privileged in Scotland, we only pay @ ?4 per item...


----------



## Donald (Feb 22, 2010)

eek?7.20 per item that is expensive especially if you have to take a few meds.


----------



## NiVZ (Feb 22, 2010)

You should move to Scotland! Only ?5.00 per prescription and hopefully everything free by 2011 

NiVZ


----------



## rossi_mac (Feb 25, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Rossi's brother gave the codes a bit earlier:
> 
> Orange Flavour - 324-1841
> Raspberry Flavour - 324-1833



Scooty here they are


----------



## Munjeeta (Feb 25, 2010)

Once again, found this late, but how about jelly beans for hypoes? Surely they're packed with sugar and come in all sorts of flavours? I think I might give them a go anyway, much more enjoyable than other stuff. Although I do feel positively saintly sipping (or should I say guzzling?!) my fruit juice when hypoing! Hehe... Hate, hate, HATE glucose tablets, a throw back from diagnosis. Ick!


----------



## erik (Feb 26, 2010)

hi patrica,dont know if this helps but i eat a small apple,and a couple of mouthfuls of lucasade,which i always carry in car with me,and feel alot better, when finished apple i go and get a sandwich,but it helps me,worth a try group 2 elder


----------



## Patricia (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks for all this! Munjeeta, like you, my son now won't touch glucose tabs. I like the apple idea erik, but I don't think he'll carry one with him with any luck...

So far we've done haribo, which have worked well in 'out and about' situations. The only problem is he really only likes one of the 'small packet' combinations, the one with the blue wrapper...!

So...have now tried fruit winders -- 13g -- which he *adores* anyway. Problem with THIS is (are there any situations without problems?) he loves them SO much that he's just as likely to have one when he feels like it and bolus for it. But they are VERY portabe.

Sigh.

I too have looked at jelly beans, very high in carb, yay -- but do they come in small packets? I'm losing my mind about all this, and wonder if I'm shopping in the wrong places! Where are all the 'party packs' of things like jelly beans, jelly babies, fruit pastilles, etc...?

We've also now started carrying tubes of fruit pastilles. The sugar leaks out and gets everywhere, but it's quick and easy. 4 or 5 is the right amount.

Phew.


----------

